# Very Weird Event



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

YouTube - Pick Up Race


What do you think?
I'll leave my opinions to myself for now


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Looks dangerous for the horse.

But I'm no expert.

Crazy.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Seems pretty pointless and very dangerous to me. I can see a horse getting hit in the face by a bug and breaking a leg falling out the back of the truck. Very bad game.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Exactly. Too big of a risk for me.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow :shock:.... I don't even know what to say about that.


----------



## randiekay215 (Feb 6, 2009)

Pretty much agree with everyone on this. Very dangerous. Really stupid on the horse owner's part. I don't care how trained your horse is, something could always go wrong. What's the point?


----------



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

looks VERY dangerous... yikes.. How they even trained those horses to be that calm I don't know. But the horses seemed like nice ones.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Not worth the risk.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I agree. Really nice horses...but I can just see too many risks in that to see it as being worth it. 

I'd never seen anything like it before...Now I guess I see why in sale videos people show their horse jumping up into the bed of the truck....


----------



## RoosterDo (Feb 11, 2009)

No way thats scary and my horse would look at me say "are freakin nuts ive seen the way you drive and walk away"


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

RoosterDo said:


> No way thats scary and my horse would look at me say "are freakin nuts ive seen the way you drive and walk away"




:lol::lol::lol::lol: I just pictured the look on Soda's face "are you kidding??? that thing will eat me!!"


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Haha. Diesel would kill me if I tried to do that, I'm sure.


----------



## Nicole88 (Apr 16, 2009)

I agree with everyone else, that seems incredibly dangerous!! No thank you! But, at the same time, some people would say the same thing about jumping your horse over a drop into a pool of water, but its done in cross country courses all the time, so I guess it just depends on what you're trained in/used to..


----------



## letsgetserious (Apr 17, 2009)

Haha awesome.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

I thought it was kind of funny actually. Very cowboy.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

I wouldnt do it, but like Nicole said, people in cross country do very dangerous things. But I would do cross country, just like some people like TB racing or show jumping. It can all be dangerous.


----------



## koomy56 (Jan 19, 2008)

geez...what horses will do for us.


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

The scary thing is getting them out of the truck, do they have ramps so the horses can back off safely? or do they step out and slip?

EDIT: Nevermind I watched it again and they turned the horses around and made them jump off


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I think it's great! It's not like they're driving down a public road -- it's in a controlled environment with apparently responsible horse owners. These aren't your local teens just out joyriding on a Friday night or Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

Nothing wrong with that one. Hell, back in the dark ages, when I was little, dad had a framing that he would put in the back of his truck, and we would transport the horses that way (pre trailer). The horses loved it. They would rest their heads on the roof of the truck like a dog stickin' it's head out the window. No biggie, just really good horses there.


----------



## Tazmanian Devil (Oct 11, 2008)

I have to go with the "OK" minority on this one. Silly, yes, but it does look fun in a weird sort of way. 

They weren't really driving those trucks that fast. It is some good training the way the horses just stood there. The one that one the race in the clip seems very "ho hum" about the whole thing.

Controlled environment and all that. Not something I would try on the open road, although I bet that is how it started.

Compare that to some other things like x-country, racing (they race 'em really young) or even some long distance riding and I don't think this is any worse. (For the record, I don't have a problem with LD/endurance or x-country. I actually plan to try both).


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Qtswede, great story, I can just picture it.


----------



## Nicole88 (Apr 16, 2009)

Tazmanian Devil said:


> They weren't really driving those trucks that fast. It is some good training the way the horses just stood there. The one that one the race in the clip seems very "ho hum" about the whole thing.


Agreed, look how calm the horses look in the back of those trucks! Especially the one that won!
I think its pretty cool lol, and like I said, no more dangerous than many other things done with horses on a regular basis is more well-known and endorsed events. 
I'd love to watch one live!


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

no way:?


----------



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

Reminded me of one of my town's yearly races... The pig n ford races. They use Model Ts and have to hold a pig while driving... *BTW turn DOWN your speakers if you watch the video*


----------



## draftlover215 (Apr 2, 2009)

That was actually pretty funny. My horse would never do that though, I'm lucky I can get him in the trailer now. LOL.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Manhirwen, I used to live in Oregon and that made me kind of homesick. Who would guess a pig race could illicit that feeling!!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

O_O Poor piggies! Never seen that before lol


----------



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

They're actually very gentle with the piggies... anyone who picks them up rough or drops them rough gets disqualified.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh good. If you didnt tell me they were pigs, I never would have known...they just look like sacks of potatoes or something lol


----------



## onetoomany (Dec 10, 2008)

Upon first watching the orginal video I thought- wow my horse would never get into the truck. Then I remembered the story my barn owner had told me about my horse climbing into the buggy one morning while she was cleaning stalls. Maybe my horse just REALLY wants to do this event. :roll:


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_As far as being dangerous.....have any of you seen a steeplechace race?_ _I can't say I would want to do it, but obviously those horses were well trained._


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Ugh. I hate steeplechase.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeah very dangerous, but looks like some red-neck fun! lol but i would NEVER do it


viscious


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

stuid and dangerous i would not let my horse on that thing expensive and the only type of horse i would put on the back of a truck is mini with some one holding it lol


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

My husband said " no way would I ever do that, it might dent my TRUCK" gotta have your priorities straight. lol


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I see both sides. While I would never do this to my horses, there are plenty of just as dangerous things people do in the horse world. The old steeplechase races had SOLID brush, now it's synthetic and has give. There was also that crazy stampede thing were they ran their horses down that ridiculous hill. 

The horses seem calm, they weren't driving fast, and who knows, maybe the horses enjoy the wind in their faces like dogs do. I, however, could not jump from my horse in the bed of the truck to the ground. I'm terrified of heights, haha.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

WOW... that is amazing for how nice and broke those horses are, but i would never do that, WAY WAY WAY to many risks.


----------



## WesternPleasure27 (Nov 9, 2008)

We do an event similar at some shows, but it's called trailer race.... You run around the arena like 3 times, get off, untack, and throw the horse in the trailer.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Never seen that one either


----------



## NewHeart (Dec 10, 2008)

I have seen trailer race done before at some ranch shows, it's interesting enough to watch.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

NewHeart said:


> I have seen trailer race done before at some ranch shows, it's interesting enough to watch.


Fun to do!

We found the key is to not over excite the horse that is going to be loaded!


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

i agree that it doesw seem very dangerous but it is extremly entertaining =]


----------



## EternalSun (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm surprised that the horses don't slip while getting on the trailer - metal shoes + metal slippery struck bed = broken leg? I have to admit, I laughed when I saw it, but I'd never do it with my own horse.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

EternalSun said:


> I'm surprised that the horses don't slip while getting on the trailer - metal shoes + metal slippery struck bed = broken leg? I have to admit, I laughed when I saw it, but I'd never do it with my own horse.


Are you talking trailer race or the truck bed race?

When we do the trailer race - the trailers have mats. But I will bet the truck bed has a mat or spray liner in it.


----------



## WesternPleasure27 (Nov 9, 2008)

How do you even know the horses even have shoes on?


----------



## EternalSun (Mar 29, 2009)

I meant the pick up truck race. Unless they have bed liners, then I'd imagine the truck beds to be very slippery. And it's just an assumption that they have shoes based on the setting and the situation. I don't think those are the "barefoot, natural horsemanship" type.


----------



## jessetjames (Mar 24, 2009)

id do it but my horse would be like UMMM I DONT THINK SO no way im jumping back there lol.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

Pointless...thoughtless...mindless....shall I go on? :-x:twisted:


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Stupid idea, I agree with mostly everyone.


----------



## WesternPleasure27 (Nov 9, 2008)

EternalSun said:


> I meant the pick up truck race. Unless they have bed liners, then I'd imagine the truck beds to be very slippery. And it's just an assumption that they have shoes based on the setting and the situation. I don't think those are the "barefoot, natural horsemanship" type.


Barefoot does NOT mean natural horsemanship.
All my show horses, with the exception of one who needs it for corrective purposes, are barefoot but that doesn't mean they are "natural horsemanship type"


----------



## EternalSun (Mar 29, 2009)

WesternPleasure27 said:


> Barefoot does NOT mean natural horsemanship.
> All my show horses, with the exception of one who needs it for corrective purposes, are barefoot but that doesn't mean they are "natural horsemanship type"


 
Okay, what I meant was every "cowboy" horse I've ever met wore shoes, and when I was out west, I didn't see many barefoot horses. I never said that all people who's horses were barefoot were natural horsemanship believers. In my personal experience, a lot of people who compete in those events shoe their horses. And even if the horses were barefoot, I still think it would be very slippery jumping in and out of a truck bed and I personally wouldn't risk it. No need to get so heated about it.


----------



## WesternPleasure27 (Nov 9, 2008)

I don't think I was being heated at all.

At the MN Horse Expo, one of the rodeo entertainers ran onto the TOP of his trailer with his horse, and then ran back down and jumped off while the truck and trailer were moving. I call that good training.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

WesternPleasure27 said:


> I don't think I was being heated at all.
> 
> At the MN Horse Expo, one of the rodeo entertainers ran onto the TOP of his trailer with his horse, and then ran back down and jumped off while the truck and trailer were moving. I call that good training.


Specialty Act: John Payne A.K.A. The One-Armed Bandit


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

I do natural horsemanship & barefoot trimming & given the time, I'd try to get one of my girls to do it - like stated earlier, there would have to be a rubber liner in the bed... like everything else, it's a preference, and what works best for the horse ;D


----------



## EternalSun (Mar 29, 2009)

WesternPleasure27 said:


> I don't think I was being heated at all.
> 
> At the MN Horse Expo, one of the rodeo entertainers ran onto the TOP of his trailer with his horse, and then ran back down and jumped off while the truck and trailer were moving. I call that good training.


Well I have a very different opinion than yours, which is fine by me. Isn't that what this forum is about, horse people getting together and sharing their opinions?


----------



## NewHeart (Dec 10, 2008)

WesternPleasure27 said:


> I don't think I was being heated at all.
> 
> At the MN Horse Expo, one of the rodeo entertainers ran onto the TOP of his trailer with his horse, and then ran back down and jumped off while the truck and trailer were moving. I call that good training.


This is not mentioning that he only has one arm.


----------



## WesternPleasure27 (Nov 9, 2008)

NewHeart said:


> This is not mentioning that he only has one arm.


Indeed! lol It was very fun to watch, I went running back to my seat after being out on the barrel truck to get in and watch it!


----------



## orangetictac (Nov 4, 2008)

You know...I tried to teach my dog to ride in the back of my dad's john deere gator. I could see my horse doing the same thing as the dog when I started moving forward...jumping out. Somehow I think it turned out better for the dog than it would for the horse.


----------

